# crusties against folk punk (CxAxFx)



## Primitive (Oct 7, 2016)

apperently they started a fb group now... under the same name, go check it out!


----------



## Primitive (Oct 7, 2016)

looks like they're on the rise!


----------



## Mankini (Oct 7, 2016)

is it bob dylan? or jonny rotten??!!


----------



## Tude (Oct 8, 2016)

First off - BWAHAHAHAHA - awesome avatar @Mankini !!! And next LOL - looked at that group - learned some new words too. Stenchcore crust.


----------

